

Don't use Emacs, says Java's father - diegolo
http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/207799/don_t_use_emacs_says_java_father/

======
informatimago
Well Java's father invented Java. Why should we care his advices???

------
MichaelCrawford
Funny he should say that. While I mostly use Vim or - on os x - textwrangler,
because I found Eclipse intolerable when I wanted to take up android
development a colleague suggested netbeans.

After downloading seven hundred fifty megabytes, I launched it, could not see
a whole lot that was better than eclipse. Then I created a separate text
editor window; that window did not have a menu bar. While key accellerators
did work, not all menu items have them.

So I dragged it into the trash along with eclipse, and continue using vim,
emacs and textwrangler.

